# Leisure battery over charging on hookup



## 122978 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, 

Ive got a 1993 Dethleffs Globetrotter (Fiat Ducato 2.5D) the on board charger working from the hook up seems to be over charging the leisure battery whilst on hook up. I wouldnt have a problem changing it but the only prob is I cant locate the charging unit, anybody have any idea? :


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It would be helpful if you could explain how it is over charging


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

As Richard has said, more info on why you think it overcharging would be good

Alan H


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Could be a duff battery.


----------



## 122978 (Apr 30, 2009)

*leisure battery overcharge*

the onboard battery charger (via hookup) is delivering excess voltage to the leisure battery (excess of 15v) which is in effect boiling the leisure battery.
It is clear the on board charger is faulty but as stated I just cant locate it. I have purchased a new battery but am reluctant to instal it until fault is rectified.
Thanks


----------

